# Jasononline's Animations



## Kamen Rider Godzilla (Feb 25, 2007)

Decided to make a thread for all my animations that I will make instead of making a new one for each one.

Here is the first one I made.  I made it yesterday (just started doing animations, so bare with me if they suck).  Credit to DoB for the background and Neimad for Ichigo, and Walker for Hollow Ichigo (the white one).


*Spoiler*: _Bankai Ichigo_ 




Ame no hi wa no sankyuu




Here is the second one I made.  Credit to Neimad for the sprites.


*Spoiler*: _KN4 Naruto_ 




Ame no hi wa no sankyuu




Third one.  Based on an infamous SNL pic.  Credits to Neimad for Ichigo and Naruto, and Nemu for Luffy.


*Spoiler*: _Ichigo, Luffy, and Naruto_ 




Ame no hi wa no sankyuu





Here is the newest one I just finished.  Credit to Neimad for Ichigo and Naruto, DoB for background.


*Spoiler*: _Ichigo vs Naruto_ 




Ame no hi wa no sankyuu


----------



## Skoemie (Feb 25, 2007)

Created the sprites yourself? iff so nice work... now try and make more angels and stuff so you can make a lievelier animation... good work though


----------



## elektroniks (Feb 25, 2007)

cool animations
*on the third one does ichigo hit naruto or did he get away??????*


----------



## Kamen Rider Godzilla (Feb 25, 2007)

Oops, I forgot to give credits to the creators.  Thanks for reminding me.

Edit:  Naruto got away


----------



## Dragon Ryou (Feb 25, 2007)

Nice animations! Good work.


----------



## Kamen Rider Godzilla (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks. 

Update.  Part 2 of the Ichigo vs Naruto fight.


*Spoiler*: _Ichigo vs Naruto 2_ 




Sasuke




I wanted to add it to the first one, but it made it too big (filesize).


----------



## Kamen Rider Godzilla (Feb 25, 2007)

New update.


*Spoiler*: _Ichigo vs Naruto 3_ 




Why? Because he is the emo prince




I wish I was good in Flash, then I wouldn't have to make all these gifs that have to be short due to their huge file size.  I just got Flash 8 Proffessional, I will practice to get better.  Until then I will stick with gifs.

Edit:  New update, next part of the fight.  I figured out how to make animations in Macromedia Fireworks 8, so I no longer need to do it in Photoshop CS2 and then put all the gifs together.  This means I can make longer gifs now, and they won't be so slow.

I made two versions of this one, tell me which you like better.


*Spoiler*: _version 1_ 




Why? Because he is the emo prince




*Spoiler*: _version 2_ 




Why? Because he is the emo prince


----------



## Kamen Rider Godzilla (Feb 26, 2007)

With Fireworks I was able to combine all the gifs, and still have it small enough to upload it to imageshack.  Here it is combined:


*Spoiler*: _Ichigo vs Naruto_ 




Direct Link




Still a WIP, but coming along nicely if I do say so myself.  Especially for a beginner.


----------



## Kamen Rider Godzilla (Feb 26, 2007)

Update.

Finished the Ichigo vs Naruto animation.  Did it in two different speeds, tell me which one looks better.


*Spoiler*: _Ichigo vs Naruto v1_ 




Jigoku_Shoujo_Futakomori_-_10





I like the 2nd one myself.  Also, they suck towards the end cause I just wanted to finish it so I could move on to another animation.


----------

